# Acura rims on a VW!?!



## NY Caddy (Mar 6, 2004)

There are some very nice looking 4x100 acura rims, but the center bore is smaller. Is it safe and realtively easy to enlarge the center bore on aluminum wheels? Has anyone done this before?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## NY Caddy (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (NY Caddy)*

bump for a response


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (NY Caddy)*

best bet is to contact a reputable wheel repair shop. ANything can be done with enough $$$


----------



## NY Caddy (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (Mike VR6)*

Thanks, 
That is probably what I will do.
Dan


----------



## Miki Kanazawa (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (NY Caddy)*

The center hole (also called the hub pilot) can be easily opened up on a lathe. BUT, you will need to find a shop with a big enough lathe. On a 15-inch wheel the lathe will need at least a 15-inch swing over bed, and those are usually HUGE lathes.
The tolerance on the hub pilot is something like .005" so using a simple boring bar to open it would be simple and should be cheap. If you could find a way to spin the wheel you could do it yourself with a file, .001" caliper and something to rest the file on.


----------



## NY Caddy (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (Miki Kanazawa)*

When you referred to the tolerance of the hub being .005, does that mean that is all that may be safely removed, or is that an out of round condition. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Miki Kanazawa (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (NY Caddy)*

.005 out of round or out of concentricity. Also .005 fit, which means the piloting hole in the wheel should be approx .001 to .005 larger than the wheel hub because the hub is iron and the wheel is aluminum (different expansion rates).
You could try size-on-size pilot fitment, where the hub OD and wheel pilot ID are identical. It's best, but requires careful machining. The wheel will also be difficult to remove.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (Miki Kanazawa)*

Just out of curiousity, what acura rims do you have in mind?


----------



## NY Caddy (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (4ceFed4)*

Thanks for the info!
Dan


----------



## NY Caddy (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (NY Caddy)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
There is one style used on the Integra that I think are very nice looking. Here is a link to a nice set currently being auctioned ono E-bay. If this link doesn't work, search using the words acura 15.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (NY Caddy)*

Those are the ones I had on my 99 Integra GS. They weren't too bad to clean, but after a winter they would get dull and require the polishing of those tiny spokes. That was a pain.


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (4ceFed4)*

A machine shop that would work on heavy equipment would probably have a big enough lathe, but whether or not they would do it for you is another thing.


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (NY Caddy)*

How about doing it the opposite way? Get a set of say 1/4" wheel spacers that are hubcentric, and take a bit off the hubcentric part to fit your wheels?


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (GTIspirit)*

bump for the last question
i also have a set of oem mesh enkeis from an asian import.
4x100, but the center bore is to small so it doesnt fit.
i was looking into getting them bored out at a wheel shop, but they charge 75$ per wheel. and i have to have the tires removed first.
if its possible to use a reverse type method that would be great, but i cant test it out because the wheels are 1 hour away from me.










_Modified by rice at 6:09 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## GOIN EURO (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (rice)*

I've seen a lot of honda rims on mk3s. Stock honda wheels... dunno if that helps or not. But they fit without any problems somehow. I didn't ask questions though because it was a piece of isht haha.. Seen it in a mall parking lot.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (GOIN EURO)*

im assuming the center bore is the same if not very close.
i've seen a honda civic with teardrops on it..
also there is a mk2 on these forums whats rocking J-MAGS 4x100.
they seem to fit with no problems...


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (eurobred)*

it is close, but the center bore from a euro car (vw/audi/bmw ect) is 57.1 (?)
most japanese imports have a smaller center bore.
so you can swap snowflakes to a honda, but not oem honda wheels to a vw.


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (rice)*

Who knows how reliable the info on the web is?
I find 90-93 Acura Integra wheels have a 4x100 bolt pattern and a 14x5.5 rim width and a 56.1mm centerbore
From what I can gather a MKII era VW has a 4x100 bolt pattern, a 14x6 rim width and a 57.1mm centerbore
A single mm is like paper thin..


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Acura rims on a VW!?! (ewongkaizen)*

i dont know what the exact measurement is, but its just enough to make a difference.


----------

